# OKCpedia > Businesses & Employers >  Vizio brand TV's??

## metro

I was thinking about getting rid of the antique and purchasing a new Vizio LCD TV. They seem to be the best bang for the buck from what I can tell. I've also read some positive reviews elsewhere online. I'm wondering what your experiences are with the Vizio LCD tv's as well as any other brand.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

In electronics...You get what you pay for.

Except for Bose. Then, you're paying for advertising instead of great sound.

----------


## Midtowner

> Except for Bose. Then, you're paying for advertising instead of great sound.


It's also my opinion that Bose is a lot of flash and not a lot of performance.

I can't imagine why anyone would buy a Bose product when said product is on the shelf next to other competitors which offer lower prices and vastly superior mid-range performance (that's where Bose is really lacking, especially in their smaller-sized products).

Even their famed "acoustic wave" radio is vastly overpriced and outperformed by products half its price.

----------


## Insider

IMO, Samsung and Sony are the two best LCD producers. Like OGTS said, you get what you pay for. Check out Consumer Reports Fall Electronics Buying Guide for the best products. Vizio is listed as a CR Best Buy, but only one particular model. I noticed this the other day when I was looking at the magazine. Even CR states that Sony and Samsung are the best, hands down.

----------


## jsibelius

Better watch out for Sony, though.  They've probably figured out how to spy on you through your TV by now.  They just haven't been caught yet.

----------


## OKCMallen

I love my Samsung, but have been told by end-users that Vizios are really worth the price.

----------


## windowphobe

I own a Vizio 20-inch LCD set; I think some of its controls are a trifle goofy, but the performance is excellent, and the price was right.  I'd buy another in a heartbeat if I needed another TV.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

My dad has a Vizio unit on the wall.  I haven't seen it in action with a HD signal cause he doesn't have any source of HD going in to it.  It's standard cable signal is okay but not great.  Then he has a Samsung in the living room.  Now that is pristine!  I have a Samsung at home that I use for both TV and as a computer monitor.  It works well too.

----------


## Jon27

> I was thinking about getting rid of the antique and purchasing a new Vizio LCD TV. They seem to be the best bang for the buck from what I can tell. I've also read some positive reviews elsewhere online. I'm wondering what your experiences are with the Vizio LCD tv's as well as any other brand.


Metro, Vizio is an excellent TV!!  If you have a Sam's card, go there.  I would go for the 120Hz LCD.  They come with a HDMI cable also.

----------


## dismayed

I am not a big fan of the Vizio brand.  I had one of their DVD players several years ago and the thing was buggy as hell.  Firmware updates made it worse... while the product was still under warranty I had the misfortune of having to talk to their customer disservice department, who after a lengthy run-around agreed to replace my DVD player.  What they sent me was obviously a severely used player.  They didn't even try to hide this fact... the menu, when it came up, was locked by the previous user with a parental control passcode.  The company seemed more incompetent to me than your average brain-dead corporation.

I don't have any experience with the Vizio TVs... I have read many reviews from people who absolutely love theirs.  I would just go and look at many TVs playing 1080 content and see what you personally like.

I can tell you though that I have a mid-range Samsung that I am absolutely wild about.  I personally think that Samsung and Pioneer make the best flat screens.  Sony's are very nice too, but the thing with Sony is that they bank a lot on their name.  Their XBR TVs (top of the line) are great, but a lot of their normal level stuff is kind of sub-par.  

You might consider buying your next TV online.  I know of one TV that locally retails for $2800 that is on sale at Circuit City right now for $2400 that is available online for $1600 with free shipping.  You can get some great deals online that can really compete with local Vizio purchases.

----------


## metro

dismayed, any recommendations for websites with better than store tv deals (including shipping) ?

----------


## LM401

I have a Samsung LCD that is approximately six months old. It is excellent. The only complaint I have is with the sound, but it doesn't matter because I have it hooked up to surround sound.

----------


## BFizzy

You need to look at more than just brand and price.  A 720P Samsung isn't going to have as good of a picture as a 1080p Vizio.

You can read reviews at TV Reviews: LCD tvs, HDTV, flat screen tvs, plasma tvs - CNET Reviews and they will also list the cheapest online retailers.

----------


## Insider

The 720P / 1080p argument above is only partially true. If you are looking for a 42" or smaller TV, I would not waste your money on 1080p because you will **usually** not be able to see the difference since the TV screen is smaller. If the TV is bigger than that, then a 1080p TV is **usually** better. I stress usually because this is not always true. You have to weigh all of the factors (screen size, resolution, brightness, contrast, etc) to really make an informed decision. 

However, TV makers determine the contrast and brightness independently. Thus, a Samsung with a contrast of 1,000,000:1 could be just as good as a Sony with a contrast of 50,000:1. You need to go to the store (Best Buy, Circuit City, etc) and look at the models with your own eyes. Once you find a model that you like, purchase it off the internet since it is usually much cheaper.

----------


## BFizzy

I can tell the difference between 720p and 1080i on a 42" screen.

My point is to focus on the picture and the price, not the brand.

----------


## SouthsideSooner

I have a Samsung 50" DLP in my living room and a 32" Vizio LCD in my bedroom and I'm very happy with both.

----------


## dismayed

> dismayed, any recommendations for websites with better than store tv deals (including shipping) ?


Sure, check out:

Butterfly Photo

6th Ave Electronics: Offering HDTV, camcorders, car audio and more

Newegg.com - LCD TV, Plasma TV, HDTV, LCD Flat Panel TV, High Definition Televisions

...and of course:

Amazon.com: Online Shopping for Electronics, Apparel, Computers, Books, DVDs & more


I agree with BFizzy and Insider.  I'd maybe start by reading reviews on CNet or G4 and some other technology websites and come up with a list of TVs that you think sound like they have good technical specs.  Then go to the various stores and see them in person for yourself and see what you like.  Make sure and write those model numbers down, then look them up and buy them online.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

> The 720P / 1080p argument above is only partially true. If you are looking for a 42" or smaller TV, I would not waste your money on 1080p because you will **usually** not be able to see the difference since the TV screen is smaller. If the TV is bigger than that, then a 1080p TV is **usually** better. I stress usually because this is not always true. You have to weigh all of the factors (screen size, resolution, brightness, contrast, etc) to really make an informed decision. 
> 
> However, TV makers determine the contrast and brightness independently. Thus, a Samsung with a contrast of 1,000,000:1 could be just as good as a Sony with a contrast of 50,000:1. You need to go to the store (Best Buy, Circuit City, etc) and look at the models with your own eyes. Once you find a model that you like, purchase it off the internet since it is usually much cheaper.


On that first part...I'd also like to throw in there that it's pretty damn rare that things are even broadcast/transmitted in more than 720p. 1080p requires a ton of bandwidth.

I disagree with the second part though. Simply looking at the picture on one in Best Buy or wherever won't do you a lot of good, they've got contrast/brightness cranked so people can see the TV in the store. The settings are MAXED on them. It's going to look completely different in your home. Ask them for the remote and play with it  :Big Grin: 

I've got a Samsung DLP that's getting close to 4 years old, and it still looks great  :Big Grin:

----------


## dismayed

If you're going to get a nice big TV I'd recommend DirecTV.  It's more expensive but their video signal is less compressed and they have a lot of 1080i content.

As of last month there were no cable or satellite operators transmitting in 1080P.  I have heard a rumor that Dish Network started up a few 1080P channels a week or two ago but have not been able to confirm this.  As far as I know a PS3/Bluray player is the only thing you are going to get a 1080P signal out of today.

----------


## dismayed

> I disagree with the second part though. Simply looking at the picture on one in Best Buy or wherever won't do you a lot of good, they've got contrast/brightness cranked so people can see the TV in the store. The settings are MAXED on them. It's going to look completely different in your home. Ask them for the remote and play with it


Regarding your comment to Insider this is also a very good piece of advise.  For some unknown reason the electronics stores seem to think that it is more eye-catching to crank the contrast up as high as possible.  This actually distorts the image.  I like your idea of asking for the remote and playing around with the TV's settings.

----------


## justjeff

Vizio isnt horrible, and from Sams you have multiple years to return as part of satisfaction guarantee, my big issue is I kept losing the tuner in my Vizios.  Ok if you ahve a cable box, not ok if you like to use other devices or straight cable.  I now have a sharp. 52"

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

> Regarding your comment to Insider this is also a very good piece of advise.  For some unknown reason the electronics stores seem to think that it is more eye-catching to crank the contrast up as high as possible.  This actually distorts the image.  I like your idea of asking for the remote and playing around with the TV's settings.


I do it all the time, for almost every major electronics purchase. I generally won't buy big-ticket stuff from Best Buy though. Ultimate Electronics will let you play with it...But they've got the market somewhat cornered with a lot of their items, and they charge for it. I got in on a group buy on AVSforums and saved about $800 on my DLP TV. Same with my receiver, except it was more like $1000 in savings.

----------


## bretthexum

Def check prices online before you buy at BB or CC.  I just got a 52 inch samsung for $700 less online than BB.  If you don't mind waiting a week for shipping its worth it.  Do your research on the online retailer tho...

----------


## fromdust

i deliver to walmart and they told me that the vizio is the most reeturned tv. take it for what its worth i guess.

----------


## Insider

> On that first part...I'd also like to throw in there that it's pretty damn rare that things are even broadcast/transmitted in more than 720p. 1080p requires a ton of bandwidth.
> 
> I disagree with the second part though. Simply looking at the picture on one in Best Buy or wherever won't do you a lot of good, they've got contrast/brightness cranked so people can see the TV in the store. The settings are MAXED on them. It's going to look completely different in your home. Ask them for the remote and play with it 
> 
> I've got a Samsung DLP that's getting close to 4 years old, and it still looks great



I completely agree (and am kinda embarrassed that I forgot to put that) that you should play with the settings in the store because they do look different when you get it home. I have actually been asked to leave Best Buy because I was playing with the settings on the TVs. I was looking at two TVs and was adjusting the settings using the buttons on the TV because they wouldn't give me the remotes.

----------


## metro

Not sure why this got moved to Best and Worst, I was just asking advice on one particular brand, not looking for comparisons. After extensively shopping around in store and online, I bought a Insignia (made my LG, BB's house brand) 32" plasma. It was their floor model so I got a great deal, even better than WalMarts vizio, even though 32" Vizio was the winner in the latest Consumer Reports for overall value and performance. The Insignia was right below it in the rankings and I got it cheaper and it has a digital audio out and one more HDMI input than the Vizio. Anyone have any cheap HDMI cable's laying around they want to sell?

----------


## Martin

^
if you want a cheap (yet reliable) hdmi cable, check out monoprice.com.

-M

----------


## Insider

Also check out meritline.com. They have killer deals on HDMI cables.

----------


## traxx

Vizio isn't what it was several years ago, it's better and getting better.  If you're not a stickler for superb quality, then it's a good tv at a good price.

Checking out reviews at consumerreports.org and cnet.com is a good idea.  However, often times the model they reviewed can no longer be found due to the fast pace of the electronics world.  Once a product gets reviewed they come out with a model about a half step different.

As said before, don't get hung up on the 1080p thing if you're buying a tv of 42" or less.  Someone said they could tell the difference between 720p and 1080i on a 42" but that's not the same as the difference between 720p and 1080p.  1080i is always going to look worse on and LCD or Plasma tv because they are natively progressive scan meaning that in order to show an interlaced image it has to process the image and come as close as it can to displaying an interlaced image since it is not really possible for it to truly display an interlaced image.

I'd stay away from the 120Hz TVs as well as many people are bothered by the unnatural movement because of the fast refresh rate.  It may not bother you but many people have described it as being like watching one of the old 18 frame per second film at 24 frames per second.

Like was said before, don't get hung up on brand names.  Sony is not as solid as it once was, they tend to be more hit and miss.  Also, don't pay as much attention to the specs either.  I bought an LG over a Toshiba that had a much better contrast ratio but when I got it home it looked bad.  I took it back to Circuit City and got the Toshiba and have been happy ever since.

Trust your eyes.  And don't be afraid to take it back if it doesn't meet expectations.  Also, don't be taken in by their pitch for cords.  Their margin on TVs is very slim but they make up for it by selling you an $8 hdmi cable for $60.  Try this site instead:  monoprice.com  My collegues and family have been very happy with their products, prices and quick delivery.

If you don't want to make the jump to HD on Cox or Dish or whatever you have just yet, you can get HD free over the air for the local stations.  If you live close enough to the towers a set of rabbit ears is all you need.  I live a little farther out so I bought a directional antenna from Philips for $40 and it works great.  A little trick I learned, if you get a directional indoor antenna, lay it on it's side and you will get better reception.  I was a amazed my signal strength went up from mid 60s/low 70s to mid 80s/low 90s.

----------


## Architect2010

I have a 47" 1080p Vizio Gallevia in my room. 

Its amazing. If your playing the PS3 or XBOX360 via HDMI, the picture is amazing.
HD channels are great too, as long as the channels are REAL HD and not upconverted or stretched.

Vizio has great performance for the price. Its a bargain for sure.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

> ^
> if you want a cheap (yet reliable) hdmi cable, check out monoprice.com.
> 
> -M


X2...I've gotten quite a bit of stuff from there, and saved hundreds of bucks on my wiring.

Last time I got something from them...I got 4 six foot HDMI cables shipped to my door for under $20.

----------


## otis

Bought my son a Vizio 36 inch from Big Lots about a year and half ago.  It was refurbished something about the programming was messed up and they had to repair that.  It has been a really nice TV for my son.  
We have a gaming console; computer and internet run through his system.  The speakers are crap, had to hook up surround sound and turn off the TVs noise, cant just mute it or you have a little mute symbol on the screen all the time.
Since he got the TV it pretty much runs about 10 to 12 hours a day.
As far as HD goes I really cant tell the difference from it and a regular TV.  Husband says he can see a difference with the HD and the new blue ray.  

Good picture
Crap speakers
Sturdy remote control, not a cheap one
Puts off quite a bit of heat
Easy to hook things into (computers, games consoles, Cable or Satellite, DVD players)
TV will sway back an forth just a bit if bumper if using the stand, but I am guessing they all do. 

Hope this helps
Otis

----------


## dismayed

There is a vendor on Amazon that sells new HDMI cables for $2 a piece.  Definitely don't buy the $100 name brand cables, that is simply pure marketing.

----------

